# HGH and water retention!



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi lads, if water retention is a big thing while using gh how come the fat loss is talked about a lot ? Wouldn't the water retention stop you losing fat?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

No that's 2 totally different things why would u think water retention will stop fat loss.... water retention is just temporary... hgh is very good for fat loss , utilises energy from fat stores


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

What I meant is even though your losing fat....wouldn't the water retention make you weight more and make you look more full


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

You will look fuller on GH although (in my case) the fullness is more around the arms/shoulders area so the fat loss from the waist is still noticeable and once you stop the GH the fat loss will be even more apparent. This is why people competing normally stop GH 10-14 days before the competition date.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I've finished now after 12 weeks of using ... it's been 3 days since my last jab and I seem to losing a hell of a lot water ! Im going for a piss a lot more often too has anyone else had this after stopping ? Frequent urination ?


----------

